# River wide tree - SBC



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Two of us dropped into lower SBC yesterday to check it out. There is a deadly river wide log 100 yards below the last class V drop. It is new this year and unavoidable. The eddies above it are very tight and big enough for 1 boat at a time. Be very careful in this area. This is not the log upstream that can skirted on the left. 

Other than that the flood only impacted the Eldo canyon entrance and park downstream. The dam is the same and everything upstream as well. SYOTR 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

